# Airboat Drag Races



## pdsniper (Aug 24, 2009)

Whent to Florida this week end to photograph the Airboat Drag races on a new track they just built and it was awesome the Unlimited boats were doing over 100 mph in 400 ft not to bad for something pushing air


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2009)

That's pretty cool stuff right there now.


----------



## leo (Aug 24, 2009)

some neat captures


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 24, 2009)

Those are great bet you had alot of fun


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 24, 2009)

kool


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 24, 2009)

wonder why they are all naturally aspirated, I was expecting some blown big blocks!!!  I can see NOS solenoids on some of 'em!!  The second pic, the big block with the aluminum heads, you dont know how fast he was do ya!?


----------



## dirttracker84 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool  pics!!!!!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope
No way
Nada
uh-uh
Aint gonna happen
Never Ever
Negative
Not in a million years
Not this Cowboy!!!




Cool pics though.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 24, 2009)

Bigkga69
They used to run Superchargers but they made more power than they could use so now the hot set up is Small blocks that are Fuel injected running NOS my Buddies boat weighs right at 800 lbs and puts out 1200 hp is a LS 7 427 ci, most of the guy's are all going to the all Aluminum motors now for Unlimeted they were running just a little over 100 mph in 400 ft any farther and they run the risk of going airborne and even ol Smokey probly would not want to ride that one, the Aircraft motors on the other hand several of those guys were running supercharged O540 Lycomings


----------



## Hoss (Aug 24, 2009)

Some great shots.  Awesome panning job too.  You know that had to be tough as fast as they were moving.

Hoss


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 24, 2009)

thats insane!!   I"d Do It!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2009)

Woweeeeeeee!   That's about 2X as fast as I've ever been on one of them - but I'd give it a try too!  Great shots!


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 24, 2009)

man I keep checking these things out!!!  when my grandpa was a fishing guide in Northern Florida, he had an airboat that had the Lycoming Engine, he would take guys out bass fishing at night on the airboat and then they would frog gig back to the ramp when they got done!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome shots. #5 has got to be my favorite though b/c you can actually see how much action is going on.


----------



## quinn (Aug 24, 2009)

Very cool captures.


----------

